# Desire and Dreams of sex



## orgy (Oct 22, 2010)

I have great sex in dreams. This is very frequent. I dream of having intercourse and physically experience orgasm.

I've been married for 2 years now. I do not know how to express my sex desire except for moving close to him. And then I don't get any response from him so I get disappointed and go to sleep. I'm not comfortable giving any erotic hints of my desire. So we have sex only when my husband feels like it. He starts touching me gets erection soon, i give him oral and then the intercourse. We donot speak all through. He does'nt express love and when I crib about it, he says i'v to trust that he loves me. 

After two years he got used to sleeping close after having sex, otherwise there used to be suddenly a distance after sex which lead me into depression. Now, thats history.

I am worried about these dreams. Why am i dreaming of sex so often. and how to express my sex desire..


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

The dreams are good. Why worry? Enjoy them!

As for expressing sexual desire, well, seems like you might think it makes you "bad" or "naughty" to somehow initiate sex. You'll need to just get over that. Seriously, you can analyze it, review your up-bringing, etc. but sooner or later, you'll have to just take the plunge one day and let him know you want it. Once you do that a few times and get a positive response, you'll be changed.

As for the love thing ... it's messed up that he won't tell you he loves you. Sure, you can assume it, but it's nice to hear it and it costs nothing to say it if he's feeling it.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

You're dreaming about sex because you want sex. Pretty simple.  Although they say dreams about sex are really about something else so...maybe you want apple pie?  I don't know.

Ok, so you want more sex but you're not comfortable expressing that to him. Hmmm...time to get over that. He married you, he loves you, he's obviously attracted to you or you guys wouldn't have been having sex at his initiation. So, no worry of rejection, or even if he does reject you, I'm sure it'll only be out of exhaustion or something, nothing about you. So, just make a move. decide on something you can do to let him know you're interested. For me, it's the way I kiss him. I kiss him in a very different way when I want some, so he knows...or maybe it's the fact that we're both naked and in bed that clues him in?  Again, who knows? lol

It sounds like you guys have a very routine sex life, doing the same things every time. Try changing it up a little. Do some different positions. Search for some new tricks to try when you go down on him, or get him to go down on you. Do it in a different place. 

As for him not expressing his love...that's a bit tougher. That's one of the best things for me, is that he's so willing to express his love. He kisses me, holds me, holds my hand, tells me he loves me, all kinds of stuff. You say he says you have to just trust that he loves you. I'd tell him that although you know he loves you, you still would like to see signs of it sometimes. Whether it's telling you in words, bringing you flowers, whatever, tell him what things you'd like to see him do to express it. And if you have to, just come right out and ask for it. "Can I have a kiss?" or "Will you tell me you love me?" 

If you want to sleep closer to him, ask him to do it or just cuddle up to him. I'm not sure exactly what you want with that, so it's hard to say what you should do. I know I'd love to be wrapped in his arms, but he gets hot so instead I'm happy just to hold his hand and be a few inches away from him while we fall asleep. 

Don't be shy, nervous, uncomfortable, whatever when it comes to sex and your husband. He's your husband and he wouldn't be there if he didn't love and want you.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Tell your husband, "I always dreamt about you naked. I'm horny now. What should I do?"


----------

